# Anyone successfully trade into Manhattan Club with II ??



## Quadmaniac (Sep 4, 2013)

I was wondering if the Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites in II ever come available ? Anyone been able to get an exchange into there ??

Thanks


----------



## presley (Sep 4, 2013)

I've never seen anyone post about getting it in II.  You should consider SFX for Manhattan club.  As far as I know, everyone who has tried for that has received it, provided they have had a reasonable window for exchanging.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 4, 2013)

Haven't tried SFX but I'll have to research it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## tashamen (Sep 4, 2013)

I haven't exchanged in through II, but did buy a Getaway from them and stayed there earlier this year, and have seen more Getaways pop up occasionally.  

I do remember someone saying here that they had exchanged in through II.

Does SFX have the Penthouse Suites units (which is what I got through II) or the regular units?


----------



## presley (Sep 4, 2013)

tashamen said:


> Does SFX have the Penthouse Suites units (which is what I got through II) or the regular units?



I know they have regular units frequently.  I don't know about penthouse suites.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 4, 2013)

I actually saw a 1BR penthouse deposit earlier this year in open inventory in II - I think it was in March or April.  Two seconds later when I refreshed my screen it was gone.  Oh well - we live in NJ and really don't feel a need to stay in Manhattan.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 4, 2013)

I recall someone reporting an II exchange into the 1 bedroom penthouse. Look at this thread.


----------



## bdh (Sep 4, 2013)

We traded into the MC thru II - while I didn't see the RCI units, my belief is that the penthouse suites are a little nicer/larger.  The suite master bath/shower was large and was finished with lots of marble.  It also had a computer and printer in the master bedroom closest - which is was nice.  The other nice benefit of the suites is that they have access to the two rooftop terraces - each have outdoor seating/lounging and tables, naturally a great view of NY.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 5, 2013)

That's encouraging to hear. I'll have to try again then


----------

